# Community > RIP >  Bruce Dawson

## PillowDribbler

Stalwart of the fur industry.

----------


## Woody

What has happened?

----------


## 7mmwsm

Was that expected?

----------


## Woody

Too young to go. R.I.P. Bruce. He built some neatittle jet boats and processed a lot of possums for trappers.

----------


## TeRei

A very talented dude.

----------


## sikaduk

Sad news. I sold a lot of skins to Dink inthe 80s to mid 90s. He was a great man. RIP

----------


## sikaduk

Sad news. I sold a lot of skins to Dink inthe 80s to mid 90s. He was a great man. R.I.P Bruce keep on hunting.

----------


## erniec

Did a few trips up the river with him.
He was a good bloke.

----------


## Micky Duck

he will be resting in the shade beside a quiet wee meadow somewhere,no more hussle n bussle  rest easy bud,you have worked hard enough for long enough. many of us are the better for having met you or sold to you.

----------

